# To all you quilters out there!



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Hi I've done some machine quilting and would like to try quilting by hand, do any of you no if I need certain thread? Or could you post me in the direction of a website with tips on it...thanks


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Quilting thread,,, Stronger than mercerized. Can't thin god the name. I use. Gutter mans. Most good fabric shops will carry.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

There is a special thread for hand quilting- it's thick and strong. You also get quilters needles which are very sharp and short to make it easier to make short neat stitches.

I just looked at mine- I have Gutermann and Coat & Clark.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Google Hand Quilting Thread and you will find different kinds. It needs to be stronger than regular sewing thread. Have fun!


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

I like Gutermann quilting thread it 100% cotton. Drima by Amann is also very good it is 100% polyester. These are both available in the UK Good luck.


----------



## Susan Spencer (Dec 23, 2013)

Our hand quilting instructor recommends using DMC embroidery floss for hand quilting--usually two strands. It comes in hundreds of colors, has a nice sheen, and works really well. If you want to strengthen it a bit, use a thread conditioner like Thread Heaven or beeswax. Happy quilting!


----------



## healdtonknitter (Jan 8, 2013)

I would suggest a lesson first. She or he can give you advice and directions on how to hand quilt that will let you know if you really want to do a whole project. It can be a lot of fun.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Nanny Val said:


> I like Gutermann quilting thread it 100% cotton. Drima by Amann is also very good it is 100% polyester. These are both available in the UK Good luck.


Another tip... use a quilting thimble it is made of leather and is very comfortable. Always make sure all three layers of your quilt are smooth and are well tacked together before starting.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

If you are talking about Candle-wicking quilting then its a
a strong candle-wicking thread. I did some classes a few years back when my daughter gave me a gift voucher to spend
at a craft shop & I really got absorbed into it and burnt
many "candles" into the wee small hours of the morning.
In olden times when various colonies were settling in they
kept the wicks of the candles to use for thread, and often
used flour bags for their material & still managed to do
beautiful work. We don't realise how lucky we are now with
all the choices of beautiful threads and materials available
to us. I made a cot size "Cat & Mouse" quilt and about
four lacy cushions at the time & was happy with them.
I doubt if I would have the patience to do it again, as I
enjoy my crocheting far too much now.
I hope you enjoy your hand quilting and I agree Gutermann
thread is a nice strong thread to use.
Cheers
Moisey


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

In my days of quilting I got a lot of supplies from the Quilt Room in Dorking Surry UK. I have just checked and they are still going strong.


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Here is a site showing various places to buy DMC thread &
various candlewicking supplies. I hope it helps a bit.
Moisey

http://au.ask.com/web?q=DMC+Candlewicking+Thread&qsrc=6&o=3851&l=sem&qo=relatedSearchNarrow


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I have one I'm going to use as a wallhanging, and have been using DMC perle cotton to handquilt it.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I most times use a heavier pure cotton thread but have also used a poly wrapped cotton thread. It was thought that the poly is too sharp on the cotton and eventually cuts into the fabric. I have not seen this in the last 40 years of quilting and washing quilts and the poly wrap does not break so easily when lifting a water ladened quilt. It is sold under the guise of Quilting Thread and available at most fabric and quilt shops. Be brave and try colors too, your quilting will improve quickly when you see contrasting stitches! It is my favourite hand craft. Purests will say 100% cotton on cotton fabric, cotton batting too. But I find cotton batt too hard at times to get tiny stitches , so on Queens and Kings I use low loft poly blends or I do like the bamboo too.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Wow some great advise, thank you all so much...I thought id do a small one to start with....now to choose the design and buy some thread and needles!! Must admit I'm normally a knitter but I really wanted a quilt for my newly decorated spare room and the only way i could afford it was to make one, I was very pleased how it turned out.....but now summer is on its way hopefully lol it too hot to knit....thank you all so much x


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Moisey said:


> Here is a site showing various places to buy DMC thread &
> various candlewicking supplies. I hope it helps a bit.
> Moisey
> 
> http://au.ask.com/web?q=DMC+Candlewicking+Thread&qsrc=6&o=3851&l=sem&qo=relatedSearchNarrow


This is a new one for me looks great,I'd like to have a go at this as well!


----------



## Takara (May 20, 2013)

I only hand quilt and I use Gutermanns 100% cotton for hand quilting. Our craft shops here stock it so I am sure yours will too.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Takara said:


> I only hand quilt and I use Gutermanns 100% cotton for hand quilting. Our craft shops here stock it so I am sure yours will too.


Thank you I live in a small town no craft shops,no lessons etc the nearest is a hour and half away....thank goodness for ebay!


----------



## T.Pacos (Apr 19, 2012)

xxjanexx said:


> Hi I've done some machine quilting and would like to try quilting by hand, do any of you no if I need certain thread? Or could you post me in the direction of a website with tips on it...thanks


Hi I'vee seen a lot of how to videos . Just go tio google.com amd type in hand quilting , Hope this helps.


----------



## Kapplique (Jan 26, 2013)

I hand quilt all of my quilts. YLI and Gutteman work well, and have several color choices. You will need between needles, probably size 10 or 11 if you haven't hand quilted before. Hand quilting is very calming. Good Luck.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't know about all the fancy threads out there for all the different crafts I do know that for hand quilting getting a thread that says 'Quilting' on the top of it will be such a great improvement over sewing machine thread because it doesn't tangle or knot up as bad.. you could use bees wax too and the helps tame unruly thread 
Have fun with this.. I love piecework... its relaxing and goes much faster than you would think..


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

I use DMC thread for hand quilting, or a really good quilting spool of thread.


----------



## stitchingfree (Oct 30, 2012)

I use YLI quilting thread mainly, but any good quilting thread will do. Some use perl cotton, or embroidery thread, but it won't stand the wear for a bed quilt, probably ok for a wall hanging.

Here's a link to our guild blog, where you can see us quilting on our latest group quilt. We quilt every guild day, and are known for our hand quilting. We don't quilt for others though. We have a Nine Patch Comfort quilt project where we hand quilt nine patch tops and donate them to persons who have been burned out of their homes or recently flooded out.

http://www.sussexvalequiltersguild.blogspot.ca/

Cheers,
Judy in New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

stitchingfree said:


> I use YLI quilting thread mainly, but any good quilting thread will do. Some use perl cotton, or embroidery thread, but it won't stand the wear for a bed quilt, probably ok for a wall hanging.
> 
> Here's a link to our guild blog, where you can see us quilting on our latest group quilt. We quilt every guild day, and are known for our hand quilting. We don't quilt for others though. We have a Nine Patch Comfort quilt project where we hand quilt nine patch tops and donate them to persons who have been burned out of their homes or recently flooded out.
> 
> ...


My goodness you not only have fun but are super prolific! Wish we could visit each others guild!


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

stitchingfree said:


> I use YLI quilting thread mainly, but any good quilting thread will do. Some use perl cotton, or embroidery thread, but it won't stand the wear for a bed quilt, probably ok for a wall hanging.
> 
> Here's a link to our guild blog, where you can see us quilting on our latest group quilt. We quilt every guild day, and are known for our hand quilting. We don't quilt for others though. We have a Nine Patch Comfort quilt project where we hand quilt nine patch tops and donate them to persons who have been burned out of their homes or recently flooded out.
> 
> ...


Thank you judy I've bookmarked this,looks great fun,and the talent is amazing,wish there was somewhere like that here...


----------



## stitchingfree (Oct 30, 2012)

lol, yes, we do have fun. Saturday we are going on a day bus trip shopping for fabric, and wool at MacAusland's:

http://www.macauslandswoollenmills.com/

It's a neat place. We don't meet in the summer months, so next week is our last meeting.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I don't know about all the fancy threads out there for all the different crafts I do know that for hand quilting getting a thread that says 'Quilting' on the top of it will be such a great improvement over sewing machine thread because it doesn't tangle or knot up as bad.. you could use bees wax too and the helps tame unruly thread
> Have fun with this.. I love piecework... its relaxing and goes much faster than you would think..


Thank you ,I have mental health probs so I thought this will chill me out a bit as really don't think I can knit in the heat(thats if we get any)
Plus I like a new challenge!


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Kapplique said:


> I hand quilt all of my quilts. YLI and Gutteman work well, and have several color choices. You will need between needles, probably size 10 or 11 if you haven't hand quilted before. Hand quilting is very calming. Good Luck.


Ah thank you was wondering what size


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Traditional is the thicker quilting thread, but I have used many other threads including metallic. Hand quilting is lovely and I say, use whatever thread and color you want! Unless it is going to be washed frequently, then you want the sturdier thread.
Dot


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

bwtyer said:


> There is a special thread for hand quilting- it's thick and strong. You also get quilters needles which are very sharp and short to make it easier to make short neat stitches.
> 
> I just looked at mine- I have Gutermann and Coat & Clark.


I agree. Either Gutterman or C&C but specifically marked for hand quilting. I like very short, very sharp needles. Again they will be marked for quilting.

Don't worry about the length of each stitch, just try to get them pretty even. Eventually you will be able to get several stitches on the needle at one time and then when you get really good at it (and you will) you will be surprised that you can get many stitches at once on your needle.

It's a relaxing pastime and the finished product will make you proud of yourself.

Have fun....


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

stitchingfree said:


> I use YLI quilting thread mainly, but any good quilting thread will do. Some use perl cotton, or embroidery thread, but it won't stand the wear for a bed quilt, probably ok for a wall hanging.
> 
> Here's a link to our guild blog, where you can see us quilting on our latest group quilt. We quilt every guild day, and are known for our hand quilting. We don't quilt for others though. We have a Nine Patch Comfort quilt project where we hand quilt nine patch tops and donate them to persons who have been burned out of their homes or recently flooded out.
> 
> ...


Looked at your blog's homepage (is that the right term?) You ladies ( don't know if there are any gentlemen) do amazing work!! I hope to one day have the patience and talent to do something like that.


----------



## spinningmichele (Feb 3, 2014)

American Quilters thread is good. Try running the needle and thread through a beeswave block for a smoother glide through the fabric.


----------



## grandma68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Try thread art.com.....enjoy!


----------



## grandma68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Threadart is one word&#128522;


----------

